# small 240v to 24v ac or dc transformers 138mA



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rrolleston said:


> I am looking for some small transformers to power these relays so I can control some baseboard heaters. I am either thinking a transformer for each relay I will have six of them or one relay to power them all. Would prefer to mount the relay on a 4 square box with a transformer mounted inside and the wires for the baseboard heater going in then out to the heater. Making it so I can use a 24v thermostat.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


Take a look at Granger they have that stuff..:thumbsup:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/tr.../ecatalog/N-8hj?Ndr=basedimid10071&sst=subset


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

The control transformer from any scrap 208/230v roof-top unit will work. Since they're rated 208/230, they usually have taps for 208 and 230/240.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Good suggestions going to see if I can round up some small ones for each heater. If not will just grab one for all of the heaters. Going to keep checking ebay. That's where I got my relays.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Why 240 Instead of 120? No neutral? If you have a neutral, you can use just about any "wall wart" DC power supply / charger, those relays only need 55mA at 24VDC. I get those things at garage sales for $0.50 each, left over from old cell phones or other dead portable devices.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

JRaef said:


> Why 240 Instead of 120? No neutral? If you have a neutral, you can use just about any "wall wart" DC power supply / charger, those relays only need 55mA at 24VDC. I get those things at garage sales for $0.50 each, left over from old cell phones or other dead portable devices.


It's for baseboard heaters, he's probably got 240v circuits in place.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I think there is 10-3 mc wire feeding the heaters with white just capped off. I will have to take a look when I go back there again. I may be able to use that to run a 120v transformer. Hopefully with any luck I can find something that will mount in the 4 square box.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Why not just buy some heating relays? You can get them with transformers built in or as slaves. They work with thermostats that use heat anticipators and don't short cycle. They are built so the Low voltage wires are separated from the line voltage ones. 
I believe Honeywell is one source.


----------



## Elec1 (Feb 2, 2016)

I found some quite small ones on Amazon.co.uk

Just search for slim transformer 24v

For example: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Transformer-Trafo-24V-Volt-Volts/dp/B01B6KULJM


----------

